# 

## MST

Z moich obserwacji wynika, ze moj Vitodens 200 ze zbiornikiem 150L potrzebuje 2.5 m3 gazu/dobe na sama ciepla wode (2 osoby, po jednym prysznicu dziennie, bez zmywania naczyn - zmywarka). Jak to u Was wyglada?

Szczerze mowiac liczylem, ze kondensat Viessmanna bedzie oszczedniejszy. Wychodzi mi 100 zl/mc na sama CWU. W mieszkaniu terma Junkersa daje takie same ilosci CWU za 2 razy mniejsze pieniadze...

----------


## Hans Kloss

Ja niedawno w wątku o zużyciu gazu opisywałem swoje zużycie:

"Może skoro znaczna część "entuzjastów gazu" ma juz sezon grzeczy za sobą, warto teraz porównać jak spalamy gaz na CWU? Proponuje następujący format danych (dane zużycia gazu pod warunkiem, że CO jest całkowicie wyłaczone) 
1. Piec: kondensat Junkers Carasmart Modul ZBS22 z moca max ca 22kW 
2. Paliwo: GZ50 
3. Zasobnik: warstwowy 120l zintegrowany z kotłem 
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 42st 
5. Cyrkulacja: programowalne czasy ON/OF, wyłaczanie na noc i na czas nieobecności w domu. 
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza): 14m3 (dane z kwietnia br) 
7. Warunki: 3 łazienki, 4 osoby 
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ (w kwietniu, w tym gotowanie na gazie): 1,54m3/dzień. Na m-c wychodzi: 1,54x30= 46,2m3. 

Jeśli teraz podzielimy wartości miesieczne zużycia gazu w pkt 8 i wody w pkt 6 to otrzymamy średnie zuzycie gazu na m3 wody. Czyli u mnie wychodzi 46,2/14 = 3,3 m3 gazu na każdy 1 m3 wody. 

To moze być bardzo dobry wskaźnik porównawczy, bo statystycznie niezależny od warunków podanych w pkt 7. Oczywiście mamy zróżnicowane nawyki korzystania z wody ale może warto porównać czy i jaki jest rozrzut tych wartości. 
UWAGA: jak ktoś podlewa sobie ogródek lub często myje samochód warto to odjąć w kalkulacji, bo to na pewno istotnie zaburzy wynik. Załóżmy, ze mówimy o typowym "wewnątrzdomowym" zużywaniu wody."

----------


## MST

No to widze, ze nie ma o czym gadac - zuzycie gazu zbyt wysokie! Biorac pod uwage ilosc domowników, powinienem zuzyc ze 3 razy mniej, niz zuzywam. Za ostatni tydzien wyszlo mi srednie zuzycie na dobe 2.3 m3 do samego, sporadycznego gotowania (powidel nie robie) i CWU (tez nie pluskamy sie przez pol godziny).

Spróbuje wylaczyc pompe cyrkulacyjna cieplej wody - moze to na obiegu sa tak duze straty.

----------


## Hans Kloss

Jeśli u Ciebie cyrkulacja pracuje na okrągło to bardzo możliwe. Wyłączaj co najmniej w nocy i w ciągu dnia w porach jak nikogo nie ma w domu.

----------


## MST

> Jeśli u Ciebie cyrkulacja pracuje na okrągło to bardzo możliwe. Wyłączaj co najmniej w nocy i w ciągu dnia w porach jak nikogo nie ma w domu.


Nie pracuje 24/7. Mam zaprogramowane 6-10 i 17-22. Mimo to wylaczylem i zobaczymy jaki bedzie efekt.

----------


## lukol-bis

> Z moich obserwacji wynika, ze moj Vitodens 200 ze zbiornikiem 150L potrzebuje 2.5 m3 gazu/dobe na sama ciepla wode (2 osoby, po jednym prysznicu dziennie, bez zmywania naczyn - zmywarka). Jak to u Was wyglada?
> 
> Szczerze mowiac liczylem, ze kondensat Viessmanna bedzie oszczedniejszy. Wychodzi mi 100 zl/mc na sama CWU. W mieszkaniu terma Junkersa daje takie same ilosci CWU za 2 razy mniejsze pieniadze...


Myślę, że jest to normalne zużycie, jeśli restrykcyjnie nie oszczędza się gazu. U mnie też było podobnie, do momentu grzania CWU tylko gazem.
Można próbować obniżyć temp. CWU lub zmniejszyć moc kotła do CWU, wraz z obniżeniem temp. wody grzewczej (jeśli jest taka możliwość), ale rewolucji w zużyciu gazu nie będzie.
Jest prosta proporcja; mniejsze zużycie CWU = mniejsze zużycie gazu, ale nie zawsze można tylko tym się kierować.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MST

Jesli moje jest normalne, to co powiedziec o zuzyciu kolegi Hansa? Chyba, ze rodzina kolegi Hansa myje sie w naparstkach wody...

Dalej upieram sie, ze te 2.3 m3/dobe to ZA duzo. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, ze zwykla terma junkersa, bez odzysku ciepla ze spalin przeciez byla dwa razy oszczedniejsza. Nie rozumiem dlaczego super hiper kondesat wiodacej firmy jaka jest Viessmann mialby byc 2 razy gorszy?

Podawajcie Wasze wyniki zuzycia gazu ziemnego na CWU, bedzie mozna sobie wyrobic poglad.

----------


## pablitoo

> Ja niedawno w wątku o zużyciu gazu opisywałem swoje zużycie:
> 
> "Może skoro znaczna część "entuzjastów gazu" ma juz sezon grzeczy za sobą, warto teraz porównać jak spalamy gaz na CWU? Proponuje następujący format danych (dane zużycia gazu pod warunkiem, że CO jest całkowicie wyłaczone) :


1. Piec: kondensat Viessmann Vitodens 200 max 24kW 
2. Paliwo: GZ50 
3. Zasobnik: 120l wężownicowy
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 43st 
5. Cyrkulacja: programowalne czasy ON/OF, wyłączanie na noc i na czas nieobecności w domu. 
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza): *6,18m3* (dane z kwietnia br) 
7. Warunki: 2 łazienki, 4 dorosłe osoby 
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ (w kwietniu, *w tym gotowanie na gazie*): *1,30m3/dzień*. Na m-c wychodzi: 1,30x30= 39m3.

----------


## pablitoo

> Z moich obserwacji wynika, ze moj Vitodens 200 ze zbiornikiem 150L potrzebuje 2.5 m3 gazu/dobe na sama ciepla wode (2 osoby, po jednym prysznicu dziennie, bez zmywania naczyn - zmywarka). Jak to u Was wyglada?
> (...)


Dużo ...

----------


## MST

Pablitoo, my mamy identyczna kotlownie z tym samym piecem. Tylko u mnie zuzycie przy 2x mniejszej ilosci uzytkowników jest prawie dwa razy wyzsze, czyli bezwzglednie prawie 4 razy wyzsze...

Gdzie szukac przyczyny tak nienormalnego zuzycia gazu?

----------


## pablitoo

> Pablitoo, my mamy identyczna kotlownie z tym samym piecem. Tylko u mnie zuzycie przy 2x mniejszej ilosci uzytkowników jest prawie dwa razy wyzsze, czyli bezwzglednie prawie 4 razy wyzsze...
> 
> Gdzie szukac przyczyny tak nienormalnego zuzycia gazu?


No u Ciebie 150l zasobnik - u mnie 120l .

Główne straty ciepła to cyrkulacja c.w.u - ważne jest dobre zaizolowanie wszystkich rurek od ciepłej wody / na etapie instalacji / i programowa praca cyrkulacji - u mnie cyrkulacja programowana i jeszcze podczas pracy cyrkulacji zaprogramowane pięciominutowe interwały pracy pompy cyrkulacyjnej / u mnie pompą cyrkulacji steruje sterownik kotła / . 

Wyłącz całkowicie cyrkulację na jeden dzień i odpisz zużycie gazu - wówczas będziesz wiedział ile tracisz na cyrkulację ...

Jak to napisano już niejednokrotnie - cyrkulacja c.w.u to komfort - ale i wór bez dna ... - jeszcze głębszy przy niedbałym wykonaniu całej instalacji ...

----------


## sSiwy12

> U mnie 2,1 m3 gazu na 1m3 wody .


Czegoś nie rozumiem, albo źle liczę. Poprawcie mnie.
Wychodzi, że ten 1m3 wody podgrzano, średnio do temperatury max 26 stopni, a to trochę mało jak na „ciepłą” kąpiel – moim zdaniem, oczywiście. 
Bo:
- zakładając, ze nie ma strat,
- nawet zakładając, że 2,1m3 gazu = 21kWh,
- ciepło właściwe wody to 1,163
- temperatura początkowa wody to 8 stopni

----------


## pablitoo

Miesięcznie zużywam ca 39m3 gazu na podgrzanie wody i kuchenkę gazową / zużycie na kuchenkę pomijam / - w tymże miesiącu zużyłem ca 6m3 wody - to liczenie Hansa jest trochę bez sensu gdyż nie całą zużytą wodę podgrzewam - więc ten wskaźnik nic nam nie mówi - słusznie zauważa sSiwy - to bez sensu ...
Jak kto chce to juz lepiej dla porównania trzymać się zużycia gazu i zużycia wody ...
Jak dla mnie 14m3 zużycia wody na miesiąc to bardzo dużo ... - u nas na ścieki szambo - ale zbytnio oszczędni nie jesteśmy / mam dwie kobietki w domu   :cool:   / i te 6m3 to takie normalne zużycie - prysznice , kąpiele codziennie , zmywarka co drugi dzień - na 1/2 wsadu , pralka co ca trzy dni etc ... - ale do 14m3 to nam bardzo daaaaleko .

----------


## sSiwy12

*Moim zdaniem*, można przyjąć dla porównań, że średnio w m-cu zużycie gazu (GZ50), na potrzeby CWU wynosi około 8m3/1 osobę („średnia statystyczno-normowa”   :cool:  ),  bez uwzględnienia strat np. cyrkulacji.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> to liczenie Hansa jest trochę bez sensu gdyż nie całą zużytą wodę podgrzewam - więc ten wskaźnik nic nam nie mówi - słusznie zauważa sSiwy - to bez sensu ...
> Jak kto chce to juz lepiej dla porównania trzymać się zużycia gazu i zużycia wody ...
> Jak dla mnie 14m3 zużycia wody na miesiąc to bardzo dużo ... - u nas na ścieki szambo - ale zbytnio oszczędni nie jesteśmy


Szanowni, ja rozumiem, że mało kto z nas ma osobne wodomierze do CWU, dlatego jak chcemy sie porównywać, to mamy do dyspozycji właściwie 2 dane - gaz wg gazomierza i wodę wg wodomierza głównego. Przecież ja proponuję to co wymienił pablitoo w drugim cytowanym wyżej zdaniu. Wiadomo, że nie całość zużywamy na podgrzanie, ale to w zasadzie jedyna możliwość jakiś porównań.
Co do zużycia wody, no niestety, takie jest i to w 100% prawda. Mam szambo 10m3, które jak opróżniam (ca co 3 tygodnie), sprawdzam stan na wodomierzu. Mniej wiecej sie zgadza (szambo szczelne). Zużycie gazu wg gazomierza. W sposobie uzytkowania raczej  nie odstaję - ogród podlewam ze studni. Zimnej wody używam praktycznie tylko w dwóch celach: do spłuczek i do pralki. Toaletę spłukujemy po każdym użyciu - ważna informacja  :big grin:  Zmywarka chodzi tylko przy gościach (brak przekonania/nawyku gromadzenia naczyń - u żony  :big grin:  ). Jak uzywam CWU to nie mieszam z zimną wodą - tylko kran z ciepłą. 
No więc, czy przychodza Wam do głowy jakies fakty, które pozwolą Wam stwierdzić, że w moim zużyciu jest nieproporcjonalnie więcej zimnej wody, niz przeciętnie? Bo jeśli nie, to by oznaczało, ze zużycie gazu na CWU (i gotowanie) mam naprawdę niskie (w relacji do ilosci zużywanej wody).

----------


## MST

Wylaczylem calkowice cyrkulacje - zobaczymy. Rury w cyrkulacji mam w takim czerwonym piankowym kondomie - szczerze mowiac nie wierze, aby tam byly tak duze straty ciepla.

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> No więc, czy przychodza Wam do głowy jakies fakty, które pozwolą Wam stwierdzić, że w moim zużyciu jest nieproporcjonalnie więcej zimnej wody, niz przeciętnie?(...)


Hmmm - _Hans_ - kolego drogi - czybyś zatem na podstawie mojego podanego zużycia wody zimnej wnioskował i zarazem imputował mi iż rzadko się myję / myjemy / oraz spłukuję / my /  wodę w toalecie po kilku jej użyciach  ??  :cool:  

Może inni klubowicze zatem określą ilość zużywanej przez ich rodziny wody zimnej / wg wodomierza / miesięcznie - interesuje nas ilość wody miesięcznie w stosunku do ilości osób w rodzinie .

Ja w czwartek dostałem rachunek za wodę za okres : *30.01.09 - 07.05.09* -> zużyłem *20m3* wody - za kwotę 50 polskich nowych złotych - ale to już informacja dodatkowa ... Rodzina 4 osobowa dla pełni informacji .
Służę skanem rachunku w wypadku wątpliwości ...

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Hmmm - _Hans_ - kolego drogi - czybyś zatem na podstawie mojego podanego zużycia wody zimnej wnioskował i zarazem imputował mi iż rzadko się myję / myjemy / oraz spłukuję / my /  wodę w toalecie po kilku jej użyciach  ??


Ależ skąd! Odniosłem tylko wrażenie, że to Ty masz wątpliwości, że moja rodzina jest w stanie zużyć 14m3, a Twojej wystarczy tylko 6m3(rozumiem, że obaj podajemy tu dane z wodomierza głównego, więc total zimna i ciepła). Absolutnie z tym nie polemizuję i wierzę Ci tak samo jak Ty mnie (mam nadzieję  :big grin:  - skanami rachunków też moge sie wylegitymować). W żaden sposób nie oceniam nikogo po tym ile wody żużywa - żeby było jasne. Temat jest o czym innym.
Mnie chodziło tylko o to, że u mnie proporcja zużycia CWU w ogólnym zużyciu wody nie powinna być jakoś istotnie zachwiana, nietypowa. I jeśli tak, to w przeliczeniu na ogół zużytej wody spalam mniej gazu, niż np. Ty. A w wielkościach bezwzględnych jest przecież odwrotnie.

----------


## hardy50

3 osoby dorosłe i jeden dwulatek - wszyscy codziennie prysznic, mały kąpiel
kuchnia gaz - 0,4 metra dziennie (propan butan)

----------


## MST

Wylaczylem cyrkulacje i zuzycie spadlo mi do 0.8 kubika na dobe. Droga impreza ta cyrkulacja.

----------


## Lookita

ja ,gdy slonko,nie zuzywam gazu,solarki laduja pieknie zasobnik  :Smile: 
na razie,od kilku tyg. wlaczylem 2x kociol na grzanie cwu-zuzyl kolo 8 m3 gazu,na cwu...a tak...w ogole nie pracuje,wylaczylem mu funkcje grzania wody...solary laduja do 54 st. zasobnik 300 l....jest dobrze....

----------


## MARTiiii

Co do CWU... Mam zywkłą pompę do cyrkulacji bez sterowania pieca. Jak zrobić by włączałą się co np. 5min a niec hodizło non stop. Mam w tej chwili zwykly programator do gniazdka ale tam nie da sie ustawic by wlaczal zasilanie co te 5min na minute.♠

----------


## SławekD

Duże zużycie gazu kolegi wcale mnie nie dziwi bo przez przypadek na samym początku użytkowania kotła zostawiłem na 24h włączoną pompę od CWU i wyszło że na CWU kocioł spalił ok 3m3 gazu.

U nas Vaillant kondensat VU196, rodzina 2+2, zużycie wody ok 8-9 m3/miesiąc ( dokładnie nie wiem), w miesiące letnie zużycie gazu ok 30-35 m3/miesiac co idzie na CWU i gotowanie.

W temacie cyrkulacji po raz x'ty na tym forum, może komuś się przyda.
Zastosowałem w łazience i w kuchni wyłączniki dzwonkowe które dają impuls napięciowy do wyłącznika schodowego który załącza pompę cyrkulacyjną na ok 1,5 min. Cyrkulację załączamy więc ręcznie przyciskiem kiedy chcemy i po 1,5 min leci już ciepła woda. Nikogo nie przekonuję do tego rozwiązania ale też jednocześnie stwierdzam że jestem z tego bardzo zadowolony. Że jest to rozwiązanie ekonomiczne i b tanie w wykonaniu nikogo przekonywać nie muszę.

----------


## phans

Już przed budową należy wiedzieć że cyrkulacja b. dużo kosztuje.
Należy umieścić kocioł gazowy w takim miejscu aby był jak najbliżej łazienek. Do kuchni może być dalej bo w kuchni przeważnie jest zmywarka.
Dla tych co nie lubią czekać na gorącą wodę lepszym rozwiązaniem jest podgrzewacz elektryczny pojemnosciowy połączony z zasobnikiem z kotła.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Już przed budową należy wiedzieć że cyrkulacja b. dużo kosztuje.
> Dla tych co nie lubią czekać na gorącą wodę lepszym rozwiązaniem jest podgrzewacz elektryczny pojemnosciowy połączony z zasobnikiem z kotła.


Jest coś takiego jak elektroniczny przepływowy podgrzewacz wody, który współpracuje z instalacją centralna CWU. Wadą jest niewątpliwie fakt, że z reguły takie urządzenia są 3 fazowe.
Zasada działania prosta. Im cieplejsza woda dopływa do podgrzewacza, tym mniej mocy podgrzewacz używa. Koszt zakupu od 700zł (mowa o łazienkowych, czyli o dużym poborze CWU)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> W temacie cyrkulacji po raz x'ty na tym forum, może komuś się przyda.
> Zastosowałem w łazience i w kuchni wyłączniki dzwonkowe które dają impuls napięciowy do wyłącznika schodowego który załącza pompę cyrkulacyjną na ok 1,5 min. Cyrkulację załączamy więc ręcznie przyciskiem kiedy chcemy i po 1,5 min leci już ciepła woda. Nikogo nie przekonuję do tego rozwiązania ale też jednocześnie stwierdzam że jestem z tego bardzo zadowolony. Że jest to rozwiązanie ekonomiczne i b tanie w wykonaniu nikogo przekonywać nie muszę.


No to mnie zaciekawiłeś czy pompa recyrkulacji jest włączana tylko na 1,5min  i to wystarcza?.

A jak połączyłeś wyłącznik schodowy z pompą recyrkulacji?

----------


## SławekD

> No to mnie zaciekawiłeś czy pompa recyrkulacji jest włączana tylko na 1,5min  i to wystarcza?.
> 
> A jak połączyłeś wyłącznik schodowy z pompą recyrkulacji?


U mnie akurat te 1,5min starcza by pompa podała już ciepłą wodę do najdalej oddalonej baterii akurat w łazience na piętrze. Nic więcej nie potrzeba. Jedyny minus to pewien nawyk że trzeba pamiętać o załączeniu, jak się zapomni to niestety 1,5 min czekania. U nas wszyscy maja już to w krwi że jak wchodzi się obojętnie kiedy i ma się świadomość że będzie się korzystać z wody to wizytę w ubikacji rozpoczyna się od przycisku, 1,5min i woda leci ciepła   :Wink2:  

Wyłącznik schodowy kupiłem za ok 25-30 zł z małym zapasem o ile dobrze pamiętam 150-200 W, pompa ma chyba 40 więc spokojnie starczy. Podłączyłem zgodnie ze schematem elektrycznym wyłącznika, nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jakie urządzenie elektryczne obsługuje czy żarówki czy pompę, ważne by dobrze dobrać moc. 
Dodam jeszcze że u mnie wpadłem na ten pomysł dopiero jak juz miałem wszystko w domu zrobione na glanc. 
W kuchni zrezygnowałem z gniazdka i tam zrobiłem wyłącznik dzwonkowy i podobnie w łazience. W obu przypadkach z wielkim szczęściem bez kucia w domu wszystkie kable poprowadziłem po ścianie w garażu   :Lol:   Ja akurat taką możliwość miałem, oczywiście takie okablowanie najlepiej przewidzieć przy robieniu elektryki. Sam tego nie przewidziałem bo w planach była pompa z programatorem czasowym. Obecnie programator jest wyłączony a pompa na stałe włączona sterowana z wyłącznika schodowego.
Mam nadzieję że nie zamotałem   :Wink2: 

Na koniec może małe sprostowanie nie jest to wyłącznik a automat schodowy.
Ja ma dokładnie TEN MODEL i widzę że CENY przez dwa lata się nie wiele zmieniły   :Wink2:

----------


## adix

> ja ,gdy slonko,nie zuzywam gazu,solarki laduja pieknie zasobnik 
> na razie,od kilku tyg. wlaczylem 2x kociol na grzanie cwu-zuzyl kolo 8 m3 gazu,na cwu...a tak...w ogole nie pracuje,wylaczylem mu funkcje grzania wody...solary laduja do 54 st. zasobnik 300 l....jest dobrze....



Sory, ale nawet jak wszystko wyłaczysz to i tak dostaniesz rachuneczek ~70 złoty
za same opłaty z gazowni.

----------


## odaro

[quote="SławekD"]


> No to mnie zaciekawiłeś czy pompa recyrkulacji jest włączana tylko na 1,5min  i to wystarcza?.
> 
> 
> Wyłącznik schodowy kupiłem za ok 25-30 zł z małym zapasem o ile dobrze pamiętam 150-200 W, pompa ma chyba 40 więc spokojnie starczy. Podłączyłem zgodnie ze schematem elektrycznym wyłącznika, nie ma to żadnego znaczenia jakie urządzenie elektryczne obsługuje czy żarówki czy pompę, ważne by dobrze dobrać moc. 
> Dodam jeszcze że u mnie wpadłem na ten pomysł dopiero jak juz miałem wszystko w domu zrobione na glanc. 
> W kuchni zrezygnowałem z gniazdka i tam zrobiłem wyłącznik dzwonkowy i podobnie w łazience. W obu przypadkach z wielkim szczęściem bez kucia w domu wszystkie kable poprowadziłem po ścianie w garażu    Ja akurat taką możliwość miałem, oczywiście takie okablowanie najlepiej przewidzieć przy robieniu elektryki. Sam tego nie przewidziałem bo w planach była pompa z programatorem czasowym. Obecnie programator jest wyłączony a pompa na stałe włączona sterowana z wyłącznika schodowego.
> Mam nadzieję że nie zamotałem  
> 
> Na koniec może małe sprostowanie nie jest to wyłącznik a automat schodowy.
> Ja ma dokładnie TEN MODEL i widzę że CENY przez dwa lata się nie wiele zmieniły


Dobrze że trafiłem na twój post spróbuje pokombinować tak samo u siebie.

----------


## adix

> Co do CWU... Mam zywkłą pompę do cyrkulacji bez sterowania pieca. Jak zrobić by włączałą się co np. 5min a niec hodizło non stop. Mam w tej chwili zwykly programator do gniazdka ale tam nie da sie ustawic by wlaczal zasilanie co te 5min na minute.♠


Ja przełączyłem pompę na zwykły mechaniczny wyłącznik czasowy. Chodzi 15min i 15 jest wyłączona, tylko w porach potencjalnego przebywania kogos w domu
(6-9 i 17-22) reszta to okres kiedy jest wyłaczona i w tym czasie na piecu obnizona tem do 40. Nie mam problemu z oczekiwaniem na ciepła wode, a i troche zysku na pradzie.

----------


## pablitoo

> Sory, ale nawet jak wszystko wyłaczysz to i tak dostaniesz rachuneczek ~70 złoty
> za same opłaty z gazowni.


Taryfa *W-3* - opłaty bez paliwa gazowego :

- abonament : 7,10 zł
- opłata sieciowa stała : 32,85 zł
-----------------------------------
                  summa 39,95 zł Netto

Gdzie tu więc ca 70 zł ??

----------


## Lookita

:Smile:

----------


## moominek72

> Wylaczylem cyrkulacje i zuzycie spadlo mi do 0.8 kubika na dobe. Droga impreza ta cyrkulacja.


U mnie cyrkulacja pracuje 10 razy w ciągu dnia po 15min. To w zupełności wystarcza. Nie chodzi o to by pracowała długo, wystarczy, aby ciepła woda "doszła" do najdalszego punktu instalacji. Wystarczy nawet 5-10 min pracy w zależności jak daleko woda musi dojść. Kupiłem sterownik czasowy programowalny z 10 programami, koszt 40zł, a oszczędność na gazie zapewne będzie widać  :smile:

----------


## nurni

> Ja niedawno w wątku o zużyciu gazu opisywałem swoje zużycie:
> 
> "Może skoro znaczna część "entuzjastów gazu" ma juz sezon grzeczy za sobą, warto teraz porównać jak spalamy gaz na CWU? Proponuje następujący format danych (dane zużycia gazu pod warunkiem, że CO jest całkowicie wyłaczone) 
> 1. Piec: kondensat Junkers Carasmart Modul ZBS22 z moca max ca 22kW 
> 2. Paliwo: GZ50 
> 3. Zasobnik: warstwowy 120l zintegrowany z kotłem 
> 4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 42st 
> 5. Cyrkulacja: programowalne czasy ON/OF, wyłaczanie na noc i na czas nieobecności w domu. 
> 6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza): 14m3 (dane z kwietnia br) 
> ...


Badania robiłem, więc dlatego tak długo to trwało ale odpowiadam
1. Piec: kondensat Immergas Zeus Victrix 4,5-24,5 kW 
2. Paliwo: GZ50 
3. Zasobnik: warstwowy 50l zintegrowany z kotłem 
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 42st i 45 st
5. Cyrkulacja: programowalne czasy ON/OF, wyłaczanie tylko na noc. Działa od 6 rano do 24 wieczorem (dziecko w z nianią w domu cały dzień)
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza): 15m3  
7. Warunki: 2 łazienki, 4 osoby 
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ (kuchenka elektryczna)
cwu 45 st. - 2 m3/dzień
cwu 42 st. - 1,6 m3/dzień.
Biorąc pod uwagę zużcycie gazu na m3 wychodzi:
*dla 45 st. - 4m3/1m3 wody
dla 42 st. - 3,2m3/1m3 wody.*
...a to już daje do myślenia   :big tongue:

----------


## michalsiak

Odświeżam bo właśnie wyliczyłem że mój kocioł spala na CWU 3,5 m3 - bardzo dużo zwłaszcza że nie mam włączonej cyrkulacji. MOże dlatego że zasobnik 300 litrów? 
Mam przygotowany pod solary i na razie jest podłączona jedna wężownica. Temperatura ustawiona na 45 stopni a zużycie wody ok 13 m3.
Co o tym myślicie?

michalsiak

----------


## mack

Gaz dopiero od 4 dni ale jestem bardzo zainteresowany tematem więc podbijam wątek

1. Piec: kondensat Immergas Victrix max 26kW
2. Paliwo: GZ50
3. Zasobnik: 47l wężownicowy
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 43st
5. Cyrkulacja:brak
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza):16m3 ale kwestionuje po założeniu licznika radiowego; szambo 8 m3 raz na miesiąc
7. Warunki: 2 łazienki, rodzina 2 +2, gotowanie - prąd
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ: 1m3/dzień.

----------


## justkaaa

U mnie:
1. Piec: kondensat Junkers Smart max 14kW
2. Paliwo: GZ50
3. Zasobnik: 110l
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 41st (i tak grzeje do 42-43)
5. Cyrkulacja: 7 razy na godz. Załączona w godz. 8-23
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody (całość wg głównego wodomierza): ok 10m3/m-c
7. Warunki: 2 łazienki (ale jedna praktycznie nie uzywana), rodzina 2 +2, gotowanie - gaz
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ: 1m3/dzień

----------


## chinchilla

U mnie:
1.Vaillant ecotec vc plus 186 (max 19,6 kW)
2.GZ50
3.Zasobnik 150l.
4.Temp.zad. 45oC od 6:30 do 7:40 i od 18:00 do 22:00
5.Cyrkulacji brak
6.Zużycie wody -nieznane-brak wodomierzy
7.3 łazienki,4 osoby,gotowanie na prąd
8.Zuzycie gazu 0.65m3/doba

----------


## janrad

> U mnie:
> 1.Vaillant ecotec vc plus 186 (max 19,6 kW)
> 2.GZ50
> 3.Zasobnik 150l.
> 4.Temp.zad. 45oC od 6:30 do 7:40 i od 18:00 do 22:00
> 5.Cyrkulacji brak
> 6.Zużycie wody -nieznane-brak wodomierzy
> 7.3 łazienki,4 osoby,gotowanie na prąd
> 8.Zuzycie gazu 0.65m3/doba


n/a

----------


## chinchilla

Janrad odpowiedziałam Ci na priv,żeby tu nie zaśmiecać.

----------


## mack

Właśnie dostałem rachunek zużycie od 1.09.2012 420 m3
1. Piec: kondensat Immergas Victrix max 26kW
2. Paliwo: GZ50
3. Zasobnik: 47l wężownicowy
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 43st
5. Cyrkulacja:brak
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody 8; m3 
7. Warunki: 2 łazienki, rodzina 2 +2, gotowanie - prąd
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ: 4m3/dzień.  okres 1.09 - 12.12.212

----------


## marcinrap

Ja zamontowałem do pompki cyrkulacyjnej gniazdko na pilota i włączam kiedy potrzebuję, muszę odczekać ok 1 min na ciepłą wodę ale to nie problem. Na pewno ilość wylanej zimnej wody jest mniejsza.

----------


## gustav.pl

1. Kocioł: kondensat Junkers Carapur Comfort 15kW
2. Paliwo: GZ50
3. Zasobnik: Kospel SW-120l 
4. Temperatura zadana CWU: 51st
5. Cyrkulacja: brak?
6. Średnie miesięczne zużycie wody(po odjęciu wody gospodarczej): 15L 
7. Warunki: łazienka + WC + zlew i prysznic w kotłowni, 3 osoby(gotowanie nieregularne)
8. Średnie dzienne zużycie GZ: 1,3 m3(mierzone z ostatnich 10 dni)

----------


## Swietlik82

A no widzicie u mnie de dietrich dwufunkcyjny  (bez zasobnika) mcr3plus 24/28mi zuzycie gazu na cwu wedlug wskazan isensa wynosi 2.25kWk czyli okolo 0.20m3 gazu. Jedna lazienka osób  3+1. I zaznacze ze od pieca do lazienki jest jakies 16m rury. Po co wam te zasobniki? Woda ustawiona na 49oC uwierzcie mi ze po kapieli jak zona wychodzi z wanny to az jej slabo w takiej wodzie sie kompie...ja wole prysznic. Nie zdazylo sie aby zabraklo cieplej wody nawet przy kilku pobran ( umywalka w wc i kuchnia)

----------


## Swietlik82

Na miesiac6,2m3/m

----------

